# Seiko Links



## GBTexas (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could purchase 2-4 metal links for a Seiko Chronograph V657-9060, band number 48P4-Z-E? Thanks!

GB

TX


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

If the members here can't point you in the desired direction, you may want to pose the question on the Seiko and Citizen Forum.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi Tex...

Yeah, like Norm says, there is a dedicated Seiko Citizen Form out there, but if its a current Seiko or just a few years old then your best bet would be 'Seiko themselves or go through a main dealer shop.....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

If its not a Euro market Seiko then I suggest direct from Japan....from the obvious place







if you need a link send me a PM.

They guy I use there is fast, cheap and velly velly nice


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> They guy I use there is fast, cheap and velly velly nice


----------

